# Federal vs. Remmington ammo



## kaboovy man (Sep 20, 2004)

Shooting a 300 RUM. Pretty much settled on 180 grain. Hunting both whitetail and elk and want to standardize on load. I group both the Federal TBBC and Remington Scirocco decent at 200 yards. Never killed an animal yet with the 300, looking for feedback with folks who have had experience with bullet performance on both for game.

Hunted for years with Federal for my 30-06 never a problem. The Scirocco is cheaper and has better ballistics, but so what.

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

My rifle (7mm RM) shoots terribly loose patterns. Worked through numerous problems with it and quite a bit of experimenting with ammo. On advice of a trusted gunsmith and a lot of my own trial and error I settled on Federal 160 grain. 
Prolly meaningless to you since each gun is different.


----------

